# émuler OS 8.5 sur macbook



## chelim78 (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Travaillant depuis longtemps avec OS 8.5 sur un PowerBook increvable jusqu'ici j'aimerais par prudence pouvoir émuler OS 8.5 sur mon macbook OS 10.5.8. Quelqu'un sait-il si c'est possible et comment faire ?


----------



## David_b (5 Décembre 2010)

Jamais essayé mais google donne ça : http://sheepshaver.cebix.net/


----------



## edd72 (6 Décembre 2010)

SheepShaver fonctionne très bien. Reste à avoir un BIOS (oldRom ou newRom) pour lancer la chose...


----------



## chelim78 (8 Décembre 2010)

Merci David_b et edd72.
Je ne sais pas si ce site dépend d'Apple, je n'ai même pas les disquettes ou le CD d'OS 8.5 et je ne trouve rien sur le site d'Apple. Savez-vous où on peut se procurer le système complet avec la rom ad hoc ?


----------

